# Access: Abfrage Gruppieren



## dennislassiter (22. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine SQL-Abfrage in einer Access-Datenbank machen.
Warum funktioniert das nicht wie bei MySQL   

So sieht meine Abfrage aus (so ähnlich, hat nämlich Variablen von ASP drin):

```
SELECT 
Titel, Kurzname, Beschreibung, Rubrik, Ort 
FROM Veranstaltungen 
WHERE 
Ort like '" & eingabe & "' OR Raum like '" & eingabe & "' OR Titel like '%" & eingabe & "%' OR Kurzname like '%" & eingabe & "%' OR Beschreibung like '%" & eingabe & "%' OR Rubrik like '%" & eingabe & "%' 
GROUP BY Titel,Ort;
```
Und das funktioniert nicht!
Aber ich möchte auch nicht Tausende gleiche Einträge anzeigen!

Der Fehler:


> [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Sie wollten eine Abfrage ausführen, die den angegebenen Ausdruck 'Kurzname' nicht als Teil der Aggregatfunktion einschließt.


Was kann ich machen?

Vielen Dank!

Dennis Lassiter

*sorry, hätte thema in "Datenbanken, SQL, MySQL" erstellen sollen.
Mein Fehler :-(


----------

